
Growth mindset study finds no impact on student performance (n=5018) - bschne
https://www.tes.com/news/exclusive-growth-mindset-lessons-had-no-impact
======
sanxiyn
Note that this does not contradict previous studies, because they did
different things. In other words, this is not a replication failure. To quote:

"We have never (or at least not yet) conducted a mindset research programme
aimed at teachers" and "All of our studies to date have been directly aimed at
students". That is, teaching students growth mindset works. Teaching teachers
to teach students growth mindset didn't work.

Also "we have a large study with a nationally representative sample of 9th
grade students coming out in Nature next month". Large studies are good, so I
eagerly wait for this larger study of direct-to-students programme.

------
TrinaryWorksToo
The pervasiveness of growth mindset theory is one potential explanation for
the absence of a measurable impact of the intervention: for example, over a
third of teachers in comparison schools had previously attended training days
based on growth mindset interventions. However, while many staff members were
aware of similar approaches prior to their involvement in the project, few
said they had used these within their own teaching practices. Due to the
ubiquitous nature of growth mindset, it may be hard to find schools for future
research where awareness of the concept is low.

------
iicc
[https://educationendowmentfoundation.org.uk/projects-and-
eva...](https://educationendowmentfoundation.org.uk/projects-and-
evaluation/projects/changing-mindset-2015)

Evaluation Report -
[https://educationendowmentfoundation.org.uk/public/files/Pro...](https://educationendowmentfoundation.org.uk/public/files/Projects/Evaluation_Reports/Changing_Mindsets.pdf)

------
jgamman
more meta-analysis literature, open, N=350,000: To What Extent and Under Which
Circumstances Are Growth Mind-Sets Important to Academic Achievement? Two
Meta-Analyses Victoria F. Sisk1, Alexander P. Burgoyne2, Jingze Sun1, Jennifer
L. Butler1, and Brooke N. Macnamara1

~~~
bschne
Ref:
[https://doi.org/10.1177%2F0956797617739704](https://doi.org/10.1177%2F0956797617739704)

------
FullyFunctional
My poor son suffered through this pointless garbage. The only real lesson here
was how to give the BS answers that the teachers required and move on with
life.

~~~
bschne
Caveat: I don't know the technicalities of the original method/research and am
merely familiar with it through the media and business world hype.

I wonder why a lot of things like this have to be marketed as "going to change
everything" silver bullets.

I'm all for teaching people the value of practice and persistent work at
improving instead of putting it all down to talent or just innately being
smart or not, but turning it into "you can achieve anything you set your mind
to if you just want it enough and work hard enough" looks like a flat-out
denial of any sort of differences in underlying abilities which is not going
to do anyone any favors.

------
fallingfrog
I’m pretty sure the biggest thing that will help students is not having to
work full time to pay rent while they’re trying to pass courses..

